# nutrifying turface



## geekee (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon tank which will be heavily planted and somewhat of a budget tank. So... I am thinking about using turface under some pea gravel. The plan is to have the rear half be the turface covered in gravel and the front half be pool filter sand for my cories to have fun in. The dividing line between the 2 sections will not be perfectly straight to depict realism. I have heard countless times that turface is very cec but that the nutrient level is practically zero. When I set this up do I just push plant tabs into the substrate(recommendations for a good brand)? What ferts should I add to the water column to aid my plants(recommendations)? Lighting is a 54 watt single T5 High Output fixture. I will have diy co2 (2 or 3 2liter bottles yeast solution) for the time being until I can afford a decent pressurized setup. Thank you for your time and information.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

You might put some Osmocote (Slow release garden fertilizer) on the floor of the tank during set up, or push the little pellets in there later. 

Sand and gravel will sink through the Turface, leaving a mix. 

I started out fertilizing with the EI method, then backed off to reduce the volume of required water changes. I still use dry ferts, but at lower levels than suggested by the EI, and the ratios are different, based on test results.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Diana K said:


> You might put some Osmocote (Slow release garden fertilizer) on the floor of the tank during set up, or push the little pellets in there later.
> 
> Sand and gravel will sink through the Turface, leaving a mix.
> 
> I started out fertilizing with the EI method, then backed off to reduce the volume of required water changes. I still use dry ferts, but at lower levels than suggested by the EI, and the ratios are different, based on test results.


About Osmocote Plus. I purchased some at home depot & put too much in a 55 gal tank. It has been a few weeks & I believe I OD the tank. Some of the plants melted. However the amount of cloudiness would make you think the glass needs a cleaning. Now I am thinking to change out the substrate as it is a Monterey Sand that I have used for years, my question...how much Osmocote would you put on the floor or push into the substrate for a 55 gallon tank? Thanks for your reply


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

geekee said:


> I have a 55 gallon tank which will be heavily planted and somewhat of a budget tank. So... I am thinking about using turface under some pea gravel. The plan is to have the rear half be the turface covered in gravel and the front half be pool filter sand for my cories to have fun in. The dividing line between the 2 sections will not be perfectly straight to depict realism. I have heard countless times that turface is very cec but that the nutrient level is practically zero. When I set this up do I just push plant tabs into the substrate(recommendations for a good brand)? What ferts should I add to the water column to aid my plants(recommendations)? Lighting is a 54 watt single T5 High Output fixture. I will have diy co2 (2 or 3 2liter bottles yeast solution) for the time being until I can afford a decent pressurized setup. Thank you for your time and information.


In a 5 gal. bucket dissolve 'usual' water column fertilizers ( I do in a little of hot water) and fill it to say 2 - 3 gal. water mark, then add dry Turface. Water level should be a couple of inches above the level of Turface and left for , say, 24hrs to soak. After that time you can drain excess of water and arrange Turface according to the depth you want ( 2-4inches...)

When it comes to fertilizers, I used 1-2 tbsp of KNO3, about 1 tbsp. of each K2SO4, KH2PO4 and trace elements. Trace elements dissolve separately and add just before pouring in dry Turface.

The above mentioned amounts of fertilizers are for a bottom layer covered with whatever one uses for topping it up with. If one is to use Turface as a solo substrate, I would cut down on KNO3.

Osmocote should not be used in tanks, except the ones with cold water, otherwise leaching of fertilizers from Osmocote is too fast...


----------

